# Stabilisieren von Videos?



## haebel (24. März 2003)

Hi all,

Ist es irgendwie möglich verwackelte videos mit einem Programm wieder zu stabilisieren?? Gibt's irgend ein Programm das soetwas kann?? Danke

MfG
haebel


----------



## trickyiki (24. März 2003)

Neuer Text:

ja, es gibt sowas, aber ich bezweifle, dass es "wirklich" funktioniert.das programm heißt Video Stabilizer v2.6 Standalone and for Adobe Premiere X= (c) Huber MultimediaTechnik X=
keine ahnung, was es kostet.
LG tricky


----------



## El_Schubi (24. März 2003)

das meinst du nicht ernst, oder?


----------



## haebel (24. März 2003)

wieso?


----------



## El_Schubi (24. März 2003)

ich meinte eher den "trickyiki"...


----------



## goela (24. März 2003)

@trickyiki
Dafür bis Du jetzt verwarnt! Unterlasse zukünftig solche Tips!

Es gibt auch kostenlose Varianten. VirtualDub mit einen Anti-Wackel Filter!

So hilfst Du nicht weiter!


----------



## haebel (24. März 2003)

aha..

wo gibt's den so antiwackel filter für virtual dub??

danke..
haebel


----------



## trickyiki (24. März 2003)

oh, sorry allerseits, wollte nur helfen.
habt ihr so eine "anti-warez-klausel" ? 
- wusste ich nicht.
tricky


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von trickyiki _
> *habt ihr so eine "anti-warez-klausel" ?*



Hier die komplette "anti-warez-klausel" von tutorials.de zum nachlesen:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/urhg/

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## goela (24. März 2003)

> oh, sorry allerseits, wollte nur helfen.


Angenommen.

Hier gibts den Deshaker für VirtualDub!


----------



## Bypass41 (25. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte eigentlich auch einen Software-Tipp abgeben, da ich diese Software selber einsetze und diese gar nicht teuer und wirklich brauchbar ist. Wie sieht es es denn mit einem Link auf die Herstellerseite aus, darf ich die hier posten ?

Gruß


----------



## goela (25. März 2003)

Weiterempfehlungen sind immer willkommmen! Werbung nicht!

Im Klartext! Ja, Du kannst den Link angeben!


----------



## Bypass41 (25. März 2003)

Na also,

ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem 'SteadyHand'-PlugIn für Premiere von http://www.dynapel.de gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## goela (25. März 2003)

Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit diesem Tool?
So wie Du geschrieben hast, benutzt Du es wohl regelmässig!

Könntest Du einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht(chen) schreiben? Nur ein paar Worte!


----------



## Bypass41 (25. März 2003)

Hallo auch,

das PlugIn eignet sich am besten für kürzere Clips. Z.B. habe ich einige aufnahmen ohne stativ aus einem fahrenden Thunderbird heraus in Kanada stabilisiert und in einigen Situationen mehr, in denen ich ohne Stativ arbeiten musste.
Selber bin ich eher kritisch aber die Anschaffung habe ich bis heute nicht bereut. Allerdings gibt es hier auch einen Nachteil: Bei einem Test mit einem Clip (DV) mit einer Länge von 10 Min. schmierte mir mein Premiere ab. Kann aber an meinem System liegen.

Gruß


----------



## Bypass41 (25. März 2003)

Hi ho nochmal,

den Clip, mit dem stabilisierten Footage, kann man unter http://www.gigshoot.com sehen. Allerdings ist diese Fahrt wieder stark mit Trapcode's 'Soundkeys' ,'Shine' und der Mucke verfremdet. Format ist Quicktime und der Download ist nichts für Leute ohne ADSL, einfach warten wenn der Clip 'ne Pause einlegt ...
Wenn ich das original Footage als vergleich noch liefern soll, dann dauert das ein wenig.

Gruß


----------

